# Strange Deletion



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Nov 2020)

Did I just get a post removed for using the term "bidey-in"?


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2020)

I recall from my youth that is a Scottish slang term, roughly equivalent to "living in sin", ie, living together out of wedlock. Not really offensive.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Nov 2020)

Quite 



> bidey-in
> Scottish term for a live in lover or common law spouse.
> 
> Traditionally carried an air of scandal and therefore a long time favourite term used by sweetie wives over a cup of tea. Now a widespread acceptable practice, the term has lost some of it's connotations.


https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bidey-in

Bit bizarre if someone's deleting posts they don't understand.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Nov 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Did I just get a post removed for using the term "bidey-in"?


Not as far as I can see from the moderator logs.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Nov 2020)

Must have misplaced it.


----------



## Chris S (12 Nov 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Must have misplaced it.


Biden?


----------



## newfhouse (12 Nov 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Must have misplaced it.


Usual finders fee?
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/i-boris-we-really-need-to-talk-about-johnson.251565/post-6194001


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

It's with Dave's passport and his glasses, and his.........


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Nov 2020)

newfhouse said:


> Usual finders fee?
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/i-boris-we-really-need-to-talk-about-johnson.251565/post-6194001


Thanks


----------

